# Armstrong wins Leadville 100



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Surprised no one has mentioned it yet:

http://sports.yahoo.com/sc/news?slug=ap-leadville100&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2009)

er supposed to read "wins".


----------



## Marc (Aug 19, 2009)

Not only did he win, but he obliterated the course record as well as Dave Weins, the 6 time winner.

Then again, that's the kind of fitness a Tour GC contender should have, not to mention the rest of the European race schedule Armstrong had this year.

If you watch the video, he looks very, very fit.  Insanely fit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow...amazing at his age that he's still the best..you'd think some 20 year old would kick his ass..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow...amazing at his age that he's still the best..you'd think some 20 year old would kick his ass..



If you notice the previous 6 year champ is 44, so that makes Armstrong the young one here. But I don't think there were any other Tour runner-ups in the race either.


----------



## Marc (Aug 19, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> If you notice the previous 6 year champ is 44, so that makes Armstrong the young one here. But I don't think there were any other Tour runner-ups in the race either.



A lot of the most competitve elite long distance triathletes, endurance mountain bikers, mountaineers, ultra marathoners, etc are in their late thirties, early fourties.  I think it's the combination of youthful energy and experience-hardened psyche that seems to make that age a winning combination for some things.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

Marc said:


> A lot of the most competitve elite long distance triathletes, endurance mountain bikers, mountaineers, ultra marathoners, etc are in their late thirties, early fourties.  I think it's the combination of youthful energy and experience-hardened psyche that seems to make that age a winning combination for some things.



Interesting..so I still have hope..


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, I figured he'd win, but I didn't know he'd blow away the rest of the field.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Wow, I figured he'd win, but I didn't know he'd blow away the rest of the field.



I pretty much knew he was going to wreck the field. He did the last 5 miles with a flat tire to boot.


----------

